# What can you tell me about the Asottu ZLKLZ7060? (camera)



## jdjones3109 (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm thinking about installing it along with the forward facing camera , backup camera, OBD adapter, and Apple Carplay Dongle. I'm just wondering what I'll lose by replacing the stock unit with this one if anything. Is there anything I should know about the installation that I can't see in their installation video?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I found this review:




Hello guys,
I would really appreciate your help to resolve some issue i’m having.
I bought an Asottu ZLKLZ7060 HU for Chevy Cruze (Asottu have a really poor customer service stay away!).

My volume/door open/AC indicators on the HU screen just disappeared for some reason and I can’t find it anywhere to restore it back. Any ideas for my issue? It will really help me a lot.


----------

